# Premiere Elements vs Premiere 6.5



## walhai2004 (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

 so ich habe beide Progarmme (zwangsweise getestet). Nun habe ich die Qual der Wahl.

 Vorteil Elements:
 Direktes brennen auf DVD mit Menüs.Mpeg Encoder aktuell (denke ich)
 Top aktuelles Programm

 Nachteil:
 Nicht so viele Einstellmöglichkeiten wie bei Prem 6.5


 Vorteil Premiere 6.5:
 Viele Einstellmöglichkeiten.

 Nachteil Premiere 6.5:
 Keine direkte Erstellung einer DVD möglich. Encoder Adope Mpeg - ob gut - weis ich nicht. Gibt auf jeden Fall getrennte Audio und Videodateien aus (ob das gut ist?)
 Schon etwas älter das Programm,.



 Eure Meinung dazu.

 Gruß
 Walhai


----------



## meta_grafix (29. Dezember 2004)

Nun mach mal nicht zu viele 'Eure Meinung' oder 'Wie macht ihr das'-Threads auf. Im Internet wirst Du sicher fündig werden. Gezielt technische Probleme werden hier mit Sicherheit gern  beantwortet. Bei Orientierungsproblemen solltest Du erstmal Dein Problem im Speziellen eingrenzen und erörtern.

Gruß

[Edit]
Genaue Funktionsbeschreibungen gibt es bei Adobe.


----------



## walhai2004 (30. Dezember 2004)

Ja nee is klar!


----------



## goela (30. Dezember 2004)

Generell würde ich so entscheiden:

1. Was will ich machen können!
2. Wieviel möchte ich bezahlen
-> 3. Elements oder Premiere

Trailversionen testen und oder dann entscheiden. Tipp: Premiere 6.5 bekommt man schon relativ günstig bei ebay. Zwar vielleicht nicht das neuste aber dafür günstig und bietet sehr viel.


----------



## walhai2004 (31. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

 danke goela - danke für Deine Antwort. Ich habe beides getestet. Bin eigentlich miz beiden ganz zufrieden. Bei Prem 6.5 traue ich der Sache nicht, dass Video und Ton separate Dateien sind. ich die Sorge unbegründet? Ich wollte später die DVD dann mit Ulead Filmbrennerei erstellen. Da kann man Ton und Bild wieder zusammen fügen. Ich hoffe es gibt keinen Versatz.

 Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

 Dank und Gruß
  Walhai


----------

